# Cnc rebuild



## davidbarr (Apr 28, 2009)

I tore down my old cnc. Turns out that MDF is not the ideal material for use in a precision machine. Especially when humidity and moisture is an issue. I'm happy to see alot of new cnc's out there. I'm currently redesighning mine. Goin to be smaller but better quality. _Way better quality I'm really impressed with Noob's especially his use of the game controller. I would like his input on how he got it to work. I will add more and more to this post as my parts and material arrive. I plan on using 20mm Linear Rails with Pillow Blocks for my ways, 2"X4" Aluminum Rectangle Tube for structure and 1"X1" 80/20 Aluminum for the tale frame. I also plan on using a Timing Belt and Pulley System instead of a leadscrew. I figure it will give me faster rapids. I also plan on adding some special touches like a touchscreen monitor. Any advise or ideas will be much aprreciated._


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

It was actually pretty easy to get the Xbox 360 controller to work as a pendant. First make sure it is the Xbox 360 Controller and not the regular controller. Some have used cheaper controllers, such as the Logitech brand, but I didn't want to mess with the fuss of some of them not working so I got the Microsoft branded controller. Next go to the Artsoft Mach plugin site and download the plugin: Mach Support plugins LINK

The directions are on there, and if you need any other help, I'll see what I can do. 

Good luck with your build.


----------



## davidbarr (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks noob.


----------

